# XM Satellite Radio tops 1.68 mln subscribers



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://biz.yahoo.com/rc/040401/media_xmradio_1.html
http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/040401/dcth045_1.html



> NEW YORK, April 1 (Reuters) - XM Satellite Radio (NasdaqNM:XMSR - News) said on Thursday it added 320,000 subscribers in the first quarter of 2004, bringing its total subscriber roles to 1.68 million.
> The Washington, DC-based satellite radio broadcaster said it expects to have 2.8 million subscribers by the end of 2004.


They added almost as many as Dish did for the quarter, beating estimates by about 77,000. Stock is up $2.50 today, mostly after hours.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Cool, I own some of both XM and Sirius stock. In ten years the market for these guys could be 30 million subscribers between the cars, boats, and home markets that are out there to exploit....


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm in on both of them also Bob. I figured you would be the first to respond to the post.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey, first time in my life I'm actually getting in on the ground level with some stock. In 1988 I had $2000 in Graduation money and I bought bank stock with it instead of my first instinct, Microsoft. The bank stock went up about 30% in the seven years I had it. Microsoft went up about 100 times that. 

Here's hoping I correct that mistake this time. I bought both to hedge my bets, but the market should be substantial enough for both to prosper....


----------

